# Kolkata, India - City of Joy



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

*Cityscapes of Kolkata, India. * 
*Will be updated with the best pictures of Kolkata, India from photographers all over the world.*
*
Indian cities have spaces to grow, and unlike their European counterparts, don't rebuild on top of their existing city. For Kolkata, the notion of Indian expansion is the case, where a completely new city is being erected in the eastern fringes, dubiously named New Town or Rajarhat. *

*Greater Kolkata Metropolitan Area is divided into several regions.
*
*They are but not limited to:*
*Central Kolkata(CBD & BBD Square)*
*[*]Salt Lake City(Bidhan Nagar)
[*]New Town(Rajarhat)
[*]North Kolkata(Dum Dum)
[*]South Kolkata(Tollygunj)
[*]West Kolkata(Howrah)
*
*

For the sake of recognition, I will list the respective area's name for every iconic scenes, monuments, vistas, parks, buildings, bridges, etc.*


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Race Course, Central Kolkata


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

*Kolkata's Famed Bridges*

Nivedita Setu-Blue
Vidyasagar Setu-Green
Vivekananda Setu-Blue
Howrah Bridge-Red









^^Thanks to DJZG


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

World Famous Howrah Bridge










Illuminated at Night


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Vidyasagar Setu, iconic Kolkata


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Post Victoria Memorial


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Central Kolkata


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

South Kolkata


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Victoria Memorial, Central Kolkata


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Great thread kolkatausa :cheers:


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

THE EDEN, 2nd Largest Cricket Stadium in the World, Central Kolkata


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

The Eden


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

The Eden Gardens, Kolkata


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

SarafIndian said:


> Great thread kolkatausa :cheers:


thank you


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Eden Gardens seen across the Green, (Central Park) The horses seen in the picture are paramilitary horses used to play Polo by the Indian Army who resides in Fort Williams close by.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Central Kolkata, from Howrah


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Great city.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

kolkatausa said:


> The horses seen in the picture are paramilitary horses used to play Polo by the Indian Army who resides in Fort Williams close by.


I don't think so.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*South City*, Kolkata's tallest buildings

_photo copyright chhangte_ll_

<---scroll if needed--->


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

kolkatausa said:


> http://i171.photobucket.com/albums/u284/dave302de/overlookingdowntown-sunny.jpg


A bigger version

_photo copyright lc_

<---scroll if needed--->


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Kolkata - celebrating its biggest festival - Durga Puja - two weeks back*

_photo cc rights arindamttg_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Mohun Bagan Football Ground*

_photo copyright Tridip_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Saltlake Stadium*
The 120,000 capacity *Salt Lake Stadium* aerial view

Photo cc *renieravin *@flickr


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Victoria Memorial Hall*

_photo copyright Razzmatazz_


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Gordion said:


> Great city.


Thank you.



Suncity said:


> I don't think so.


My bad, those horses are used for the Police Cavalry.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks Sun for the great pics.
More Victoria Memorial


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Another show with The Green(Central Park)


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Vidyasagar Setu


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

^^Bridge with Princep Memorial(new and old, side by side)


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

Kolkata the city of the 1001 bridges ? :lol:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Slaoui said:


> Kolkata the city of the 1001 bridges ? :lol:


HAHA, yeah! there is if you apply Sigmund Freud's realm of the unconscious.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

*The Strand* infront of the BBD Bagh(government square)


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

*CBD, Central Business District*(Downtown Kolkata)


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Red Road(Central Park, goes through The Green), Central Kolkata


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very interesting pics


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

looks like it has alot of potential


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed...


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

kolkatausa said:


> Vivekananda Setu


Vidyasagar Setu.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

The 90,000 capacity *Ranji Stadium* at Eden Gardens and the Raj Bhavan (Governor House) at night
_photo copyright anirban_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics ^^^^


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

christos-greece said:


> Nice pics ^^^^


Thanks Christos.

BBD Bag

_photos copyright Ravi_

1


2 General Post Office and Reserve Bank of India



3 - Writers Building at night - state secretariat



Writers Building in the day

_photo copyright Barnomay_


----------



## killerk (Mar 24, 2007)

Is'nt Howrah bridge now called Rabindra Setu??


----------



## Samrat (Apr 6, 2008)

killerk said:


> Is'nt Howrah bridge now called Rabindra Setu??


Yes. some prefer to call the former while others like the latter. Similarly, Bally Bridge is called Vivekananda Setu and second hoogly bridge is Vidyasagar Setu.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

*Kolkata Metro- India's First*
*one of the best maintained metros in the world*










Murals by famous artists








Park Street Metro murals


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

*Kolkata Traffic Cops*


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Nabadiganta 

_photos copyright Vegchop_

1


2


New Town

_photo copyright shiva_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kolkatausa said:


>


Metro pics is very interesting and very nice too


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Raj Bhavan* (Governor's House)



*Vidhan Bhavan* (State Legislature)
_photo copyright olddad57_



*Kolkata High Court*
_photo copyright seaofmoment_



*Town Hall*

_photo copyright olddad57_



The former Military Secretariat

_photo copyright Paul Miller_










*Esplanade Mansion*

_photo copyright Mounia_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Technopolis*

_photo copyright Satish Dhote_










*Omega Building*

_photo copyright Sukanya Hoon_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice once again


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)

Very nice picture's. Can't wait to visit the city comming year.


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Photo cc *proxyindian* 

_River Hoogly and Vidyasagar Setu(bridge)_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Henk said:


> Very nice picture's. Can't wait to visit the city comming year.


Hope you have a great trip. 

In most cases you will not see some of these parts of the city as they usually fall outside the Lonely Planet - Backpacker - Missionary circuit. They usually stick to Sudder Street, Missionaries of Charity, Kalighat, Flower Market and Victoria Memorial Hall.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Around Haldiram, Nazrul Avenue, North Kolkata
_photo copyright Mainak_


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Photo cc Sid

_Through New Town_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

_photos copyright DrLahiri_

1 - Avishikta




2 - Ruchira Residency



Greenfield Heights 

_photo copyright ArijeetB_



Unitech Heights, Uniworld City



Akankha

_photo copyright Chaitali_



Bengal Shrachi

_photo copyright Akashpratim_



Vibgyor
_photo copyright bibekdpaul_


----------



## oweeyman (Sep 8, 2008)

cant wait until the constructions are finished...ahey!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks very European on the first set of pics, but typical Asian on the last ones!


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

A township by the River Hooghly at Raichak about 50 kms from central Kolkata 

_photo copyright *Anirban*_










_photo copyright *Mallika*_








]


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

IBM 










DLF (IBM)










PWC (old building)










Millenium Towers (IBM)










PWC(A new building)


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

^^Great Collection of Sector V commercial buildings.


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

_photos copyright ArijeetB_

*DLF IT Park II* u/c



*RMZ Ecospace* u/c



*Infinity Benchmark* u/c


----------



## unixer (Feb 10, 2007)

indian cities are very green and not densitive, even though it is the second most populous country of the world.
what's the percentage of urban population in india?


----------



## Samrat (Apr 6, 2008)

Dear unixer,

Its not like that Indian cities are green and not densitive. In every Indian cities you will find some pockets very crowdy and with less trees. for instance, sudder bazar, chandni chowk, pahargunj etc. in Delhi and bowbazar,burrabazar, metiaburuj, khidirpur areas in Kolkata are very crowdy(these are mostly old areas).

The percentage of urban population varies from state to state ranging from 20 per cent to 40 percent barring city states like Delhi and Chandigarh. Roughly, a little over one fourth of its population lives in the cities and towns.


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Photo cc *Krisnendu Sar* @flickr

_Hyatt Regency_


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

photos cc *Cyrille*

*Vedic village - resorts & spa*
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

really nice city


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Central Kolkata flanked by fountains.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

The Green, Kolkata


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

more of The Green, Central Kolkata


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Photo cc *z1zzy *on flickr

_A portion of the city at night_









Photo cc *ArijeetB*

_A residential complex_


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Space in old Kolkata is very rare(although green), hence citizens and commercial buildings came up with the novel idea of creating beautiful gardens on the roof.


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Photo cc *Vegchop*

_Another shot of few Uniworld city towers u/c_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SarafIndian said:


> photos cc *Cyrille*
> *Vedic village - resorts & spa*


Awesome place! Paradise :cheers:


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome place! Paradise :cheers:


^^ :cheers:
_____________











Photo source Link


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome place! Paradise :cheers:


Sure is.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Salt Lake Stadium- 2nd Largest in the World


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Aquatica Water Park, New Town


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

cc:Suncity


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Great work Kolkatausa. :cheers:


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice city, Gotta go visit Kolkata next time I am in Dhaka


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kolkatausa said:


> cc:Suncity


Very nice pic


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Photo cc *Rini_D* @flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Kolkata Port Office








cc:dbhker


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Kashi Bose Lane decked up for the New Years.(from last year)








cc:jaibartik
For the Festive Season of Durga Puja, Pandals are in demand:temporary structures that are very elaborate and expensive. Traditionally, Clubs and Committees all over West Bengal compete to raise the most money through fundraisers and build the biggest/best/most original pandal ever.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kolkatausa said:


> Kashi Bose Lane decked up for the New Years.(from last year)


Very nice one


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

I totally agree


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Btw: Christmas approaching...


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

New Market, Old Central Kolkata








cc:skoll


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

St. Paul's Cathedral, Central Kolkata








cc:skoll


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kolkatausa said:


> New Market, Old Central Kolkata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

Kolkatausa, awesome work here! :applause:


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Nice pic


skoll from Flickr took those pics. He got a nice shot.



KB335ci2 said:


> Kolkatausa, awesome work here! :applause:


thanks


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Science City, Bidhan Nagar









ccilip


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Auditorium Mural, Science City Contd. 








cc:catalyst


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Science City contd.

Bird Cages and Entrance









Physics Spiral









Practical/3d animation and Ocean Lab(ship in the background)









Jurrasic Park








cc:catalyst


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Central Park








ccicasa


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for showing that Kolkata is not all just chaos. Ive been enlightened. The city has got some beautiful gems.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Vivekenanda Setu, North Kolkata








cc:ezee Anoop


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Is Vidyasagar Setu named after Ishwarchandra Biddashagor? He is also widely respected in Bangladesh.


----------



## ribose_dna (Dec 10, 2006)

kolkatausa said:


> Vidyasagar Setu, North Kolkata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great picture. 
However, this is not the Vidyasagar Setu. It must be Vivekananda Setu, commonly called Bally bridge.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pic kay: ^^


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

ribose_dna said:


> Great picture.
> However, this is not the Vidyasagar Setu. It must be Vivekananda Setu, commonly called Bally bridge.


my bad. it is.

i always get my Kolkata bridges mixed up. there are so many. 
thanks for pointing it out


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Dhakaiya said:


> Is Vidyasagar Setu named after Ishwarchandra Biddashagor? He is also widely respected in Bangladesh.


Yes...but the name of this bridge is Vivekenanda Setu. But there is another bridge that is named after Vidyasagar(its not Biddashagor, but you can definitely spell it that way as long as the pronunciation is the same)



christos-greece said:


> Great pic kay: ^^


thanks Christos


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

New Jubilee Bridge, Greater Kolkata Region








cc:suncity


----------



## Samrat (Apr 6, 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by ribose_dna
> Great picture.
> However, this is not the Vidyasagar Setu. It must be Vivekananda Setu, commonly called Bally bridge.
> ...



There should be no confusion about the bridges of Kolkata.

(1) The bridge near Bally(or Dakhineshwar on the other side) is called Bally bridge or "Vivekananda setu" which is named after Swami Vivekananda that is because of Swami Vivekananda who was spiritually attached to Dakhineshwar. The newly built bridge just adjacent to this, is called Nivedita bridge(named after Bhagini Nibedita) built in 2006-2007 to connect Jessore road/NH 34/airport with that of NH6 and NH 2 through Belgharia expressway

(2) Further south to it is "Rabindra setu" or Howrah bridge(near Howrah railway station on one side(west end ) and the Burrabazar on the other side(Brabourne road flyover, east end) Built in 1943, this is the most renowned landmark of Kolkata. 

(3) Further south is the second Hoogly bridge or "Vidyasagar setu". It was built in 1993.(this is the southern most bridge of Kolkata so far). This bridge is named after 'Ishwar Chandra Bandyopadhyay" who was popularly known as Ishwar Chandra Bidyasagar in whole of Bengal(including Bangladesh).

To remember these bridges one can memorise names of those three great men of Bengal - Vivekananda, Rabindranath - Vidyasagar( VRV - north to south)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That bridge above (Jubilee Bridge) first is very nice, second looks new... but it is not one of those 3 bridges ^^ ?


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Samrat said:


> To remember these bridges one can memorise names of those three great men of Bengal - Vivekananda, Rabindranath - Vidyasagar( VRV - north to south)


I just get confused with the two names: Vidyasagar and Vivekananda. but i will remember from now on....Vidya down south...and Vivek up north.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> That bridge above (Jubilee Bridge) first is very nice, second looks new... but it is not one of those 3 bridges ^^ ?


Greater Kolkata has 6 bridges altogether. 

4 of them are in the central city and the other 2 are in the suburban sprawl. 

jubilee bridge is one of the 2 that is in the suburban area.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Vidyasagar Bridge








cc:LC picasaweb

Bengal DCL Complex, New Town








cc:maulindu


----------



## vamsireddy (Apr 25, 2006)

-deleted-


----------



## vamsireddy (Apr 25, 2006)

kolkatausa said:


> Another show with The Green(Central Park)


:lol:


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

some studs they are. haha


vamsireddy said:


> :lol:


Bridge, suburban Kolkata








from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

High Court









Government House Staff Quarters








ccBHker


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Stock Exchange(Asia's First and Oldest)









Mackenzie Building(under renovation, being turned into a mall)








ccBHker


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Hiland Park








cc:newdeb2007


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Belur Math Temple, Howrah








cc:newdeb2007


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Espalande Mansion









BBD Bagh(center: General Post Office)








cc:Suncity


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Bose International Airport(CCU) Train Link








from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

flickr









Sujata Banarjee


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Misc.

















from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

race course








cc:digeye









cc:sayanbiswas


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

South City Mall









The Marble Palace








from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Luxury Apartment Suite









Hiland Park








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and interesting pics kolkatausa ^^ :cheers: thanks! kay:


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Vidyasagar Setu








cc:LoveCal


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Office Buildings

















from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Vidyut Bhavan(Headquarter of Kolkata's Power Grid and Electricity: retro looking old structure)









BBD Bagh at night








from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

more office Buildings








from flickr


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

The photos is very beautiful.
Thank you kolkatausa ^^:cheers:


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Infinity I and II, Sector V








cc:infinitybenchmark


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

children's park, South Kolkata









South City, South Kolkata








cc:suncity


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Howrah Bridge at Night








cc:Nomad


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Great going kolkatausa. Keep it up man... :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kolkatausa said:


> Infinity I and II, Sector V
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice towers


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Ortega-Galatian said:


> The photos is very beautiful.
> Thank you kolkatausa ^^:cheers:





India101 said:


> Great pics!





SarafIndian said:


> Great going kolkatausa. Keep it up man... :cheers:


Thanks guys.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Kolkata High Court








from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

temporary bus depot, New Town








creativeiris.com


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Central Kolkata




























cc:Asok Samadar


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^^Look cool if there were a few more buildings


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

a different side








from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

South Kolkata








cc:Asok Samdar


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

cc:Sowma Chowdhury


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

India101 said:


> ^^Look cool if there were a few more buildings


they halted new constructions at central Kolkata and moved most of the high density building constructions to New Town so that they won't inconvenience the public and the office goers.


----------



## HopePersists (Feb 11, 2009)

nice way of posting the pics kolkatausa.love those pics,giving kolkata a better dimension to view.:cheers:


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Polo matches on the green.








cc:Bijit Banarjee


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

kolkatausa said:


> a different side
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We should have used that as a banner.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

HopePersists said:


> nice way of posting the pics kolkatausa.love those pics,giving kolkata a better dimension to view.:cheers:


thanks man


India101 said:


> We should have used that as a banner.


it is indeed a great panorama of the old city but it doesn't cover everything. Given that Kolkata is a city that is more spread out than dense, we have to create a mesh on photoshop for that perfect banner.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Kolkata at Night


















from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

At Night contd.








from flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kolkatausa said:


> South Kolkata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers: kay:


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Residential Complexes at New Town




























from flickr


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

Outdoor recreation


















from flickr


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

New Town looks like its getting pretty dense with all that construction going on.


----------



## kolkatausa (Nov 22, 2007)

India101 said:


> New looks like its getting pretty dense with all that construction going on.


most of the new construction pics seen here are from New Town. Old Kolkata has been saved from demolition due to its heritage importance and buildings there are only being renovated and is being turned into malls, office complex, and luxury pads.


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Oops that was meant to be New Town.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Malls contd.

*Forum Mall*










*Avani Heights Mall*








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

malls contd.

*Pantaloons*
Largest Pantaloons store in India


















*Metropolis Mall*








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Malls contd.

*City Center Mall*

















cc;suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

*Mani Square Mall*







(u/c)




























cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

*Haldiram Food Mall*










*Carmac Street Mall*








cc:suncity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice malls  Avani Heights Mall building has apartments too or its a hotel?


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice malls  Avani Heights Mall building has apartments too or its a hotel?


yep, its all residential up at the top.

link:
http://www.avaniestates.com/heights/intro.html


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Cool photos todscreen. :cheers:


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Malls Contd.

*Cinema 89*









*Homeland Mall*








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

SarafIndian said:


> Cool photos todscreen. :cheers:


thanks saraf


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Malls Contd.

*Charnock City Mall*
India's first and tallest skyscraper mall.









*Atria Mall*









*E-Mall*









*Swastik Mall*








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Malls Contd.

*Citi Mart*









*Metro Mall*









*Alpha Health Mall*








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Malls Contd.

*Varna Parichay Mall*
Soon to be coming at one of Kolkata's most famous lanes(College Avenue): the Book Mall.








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

malls contd.

*Emami Mall*









*Big Bazzar*
typical supermarket chain found all over the city








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Malls Contd.

*Famous Malls Under Construction*

*Block by Block Mall*



















*Axis Mall*



















*Terminus Mall*

















cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Bengal Unitech Sales Office


















cc:rmjm


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

General Post Office, BBD Bagh






































cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata City; Central Park; The Memorial; Eden Gardens(stadium); Kolkata High Court; West Bengal Legislature








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

deleted


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

Kolkata "Strand" from Vidyasagar Setu
photo cc - *arijeetb*


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

Kolkata "Chowringhee" skyline from Vidyasagar Setu
photo cc - *arijeetb*


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

photo cc - *arijeetb*


----------



## dom (Sep 11, 2002)

Amazing place is Calcutta/Kolkata. I went last February.... the city probably has the best quality Victorian architecture in the world. BBD Bagh/Dalhousie Square is an amazing architectural set piece with the Writers Building, the wonderful silver coloured General Post Office and the lake in the middle. 

The Victoria Memorial and surrounding gardens are a lovely place to enjoy a sunny afternoon too. I went around the University which was great fun... hundreds and hundreds of book sellers with out of print/copy books...a bibliophiles dream!

The grandeur of the place is remarkable... it looked very much like a capital city to me when I went there.

Would love to go again and give it some more time to do Calcutta justice.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

arijeetb said:


> Kolkata "Chowringhee" skyline from Vidyasagar Setu
> photo cc - *arijeetb*


This photo is very nice


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

dom said:


> Amazing place is Calcutta/Kolkata. I went last February.... the city probably has the best quality Victorian architecture in the world. BBD Bagh/Dalhousie Square is an amazing architectural set piece with the Writers Building, the wonderful silver coloured General Post Office and the lake in the middle.
> 
> The Victoria Memorial and surrounding gardens are a lovely place to enjoy a sunny afternoon too. I went around the University which was great fun... hundreds and hundreds of book sellers with out of print/copy books...a bibliophiles dream!
> 
> ...


^^yes, the colonial architecture evokes a sense of grandeur. You may want pay a visit a few years later by when they should restore all of Dalhousie Square and the surrounding region. The booksellers on the footpaths of College Street will soon be housed in India's first 'book mall' across the street


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> This photo is very nice


thanks, christos-greece:cheers:


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

The Memorial


















at night








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Vidyasagar Bridge









venetian ride


















ferry








cc:aloke majumdar


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Princep Ghat








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

The Memorial








cc:mansa


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Sidetracking to Suburban Kolkata
*Raichack- where the uber rich plays*







































































Ffort Raddison- Luxury Resort and Spa








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

sorry guys..looks like my pics have exceeded the bandwidth limit for this month. We have wait till next month to be able to see them again. bear with me...till then.


----------



## amar11372 (Sep 5, 2005)

todscreen said:


> sorry guys..looks like my pics have exceeded the bandwidth limit for this month. We have wait till next month to be able to see them again. bear with me...till then.


Or you could make another account.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Downtown Kolkata at night








cc:kurian Jose


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Auditorium, Indian Institute of Management








cc:subham

parts of New Town








from kolkata cityscapes thread


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

St. Paul's Cathedral, Kolkata









Indian Museum








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

More old buildings

















from flickr


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

So many beautiful monuments. Lovely pictures


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very beautiful buildings and places


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

alitezar said:


> So many beautiful monuments. Lovely pictures





christos-greece said:


> Very beautiful buildings and places


thanks


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Oberoi Grand Hotel









Returned Letter Office








from flickr


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

Kolkata adopted the European Architech... :cheers:


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Small Section of Eastern Kolkata(seen here is the Salt Lake Stadium, the Grand Hyatt Hotel, and Nicco Park)








cc:irri.org
pic in real resolution: (scroll if needed)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome aerial pic of Kolkata ^^ it is great


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow seems the stadium looks massive.... how many capacity of this facility?



todscreen said:


> Small Section of Eastern Kolkata(seen here is the Salt Lake Stadium, the Grand Hyatt Hotel, and Nicco Park)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

todscreen said:


> Returned Letter Office
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red building is more great i think  what building is it?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

i like the other one... looks clean and classy.... 



christos-greece said:


> The red building is more great i think  what building is it?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The Letter Office? Yes looks guite nice building too


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The Letter Office? Yes looks guite nice building too


^^The cream colored building is the Port Trust of India building.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The Letter Office? Yes looks guite nice building too


sorry thats the Port Trust of India Building



arijeetb said:


> ^^The cream colored building is the Port Trust of India building.



The *Returned Letter Office* is right here, looks very similar.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> The red building is more great i think  what building is it?


That is the Kolaghat Railway Counter. The tall building behind this building is the New Kolaghat Railway Office: it houses the CRIS and the Eastern Railway Audit Department(yawn)
here is another picture of that building


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Metropolitan Building








cc:Roshan


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

The Memorial-all marble









Howrah Bridge


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Belur Math, Howrah
Main Complex









Temple 1









Temple 2








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

regjeex said:


> wow seems the stadium looks massive.... how many capacity of this facility?


It's the 2nd largest stadium in the world with a capacity of 120,000 people.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow... no wonder because based on the pics.. you can noticed how really big this satdium... although its not that modern stadium compare to others in the world... 



todscreen said:


> It's the 2nd largest stadium in the world with a capacity of 120,000 people.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

todscreen said:


> The *Returned Letter Office* is right here, looks very similar.


This building is really great indeed


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

regjeex said:


> wow... no wonder because based on the pics.. you can noticed how really big this satdium... although its not that modern stadium compare to others in the world...


It was built in 1984 so it's not very modern as far as the design concept is concerned. But there are plans to renovate the stadium along with adding a automatic opening total roof.

heres the interior pic








cc:wiki


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

todscreen said:


> It was built in 1984 so it's not very modern as far as the design concept is concerned. But there are plans to renovate the stadium along with adding a automatic opening total roof.
> 
> heres the interior pic
> 
> ...


The stadium looks great inside indeed; i wonder after the renovation you said, the stadium would be more great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

todscreen said:


> Central Park, Kolkata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice photos of Central Park :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I like the trees.....


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

Parts of old Kolkata
<--scroll if needed-->









<--scroll if needed-->









<--scroll if needed-->








cc:aniruddh


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photos of Central Park :cheers:


great capture by the photographer. I like how he used the arch as a frame for the first pic.



regjeex said:


> I like the trees.....


me too. I don't know what the "saline" green ones in the middle are called, probably oak or birch? they look nice though.


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Some of the buildings in city center are totally awesome


do you mean BBD Bagh(Square) or Downtown Kolkata by city center?

Apparently old Kolkata has two planned CBDs(central business district). 

BBD Square with all its heritage structure is more about public works and governmental services. Downtown Kolkata with its buildings from the 60s-90s era is more commercial.


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

Howrah Station! love the rustic style used! thanks to photographer who edited it.








cc:Somak Mukherjee


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tourkolkata said:


> do you mean BBD Bagh(Square) or Downtown Kolkata by city center?
> 
> Apparently old Kolkata has two planned CBDs(central business district).
> 
> BBD Square with all its heritage structure is more about public works and governmental services. Downtown Kolkata with its buildings from the 60s-90s era is more commercial.


I meant mostly the buildings in the Kolkata city center, the old buildings


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> I meant mostly the buildings in the Kolkata city center, the old buildings


me too. I like all the heritage buildings. Most of the prominent ones are being restored and they are building more in similar style!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tourkolkata said:


> Most of the prominent ones are being restored and they are building more in similar style!


Exactly! Those ones :cheers:


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

A very interesting pic! 
shopping mall in the background.








from flickr


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Exactly! Those ones :cheers:


heres another one just for you!

Treasury Building, houses the Accountant-General of West Bengal








ccBhker


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

Howrah Bridge illuminated at night!


















from flickr


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

wow looks amazing.


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

philadweller said:


> wow looks amazing.


thanks..the Ben Franklin bridge also has a great illumination(rainbow colors). The Delaware Memorial bridge on the other hand lacks color...but its nice that way...I am from DE FYI). 

Ironically I am not a big fan of purple but in some strange way it works well with metal! haha


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

South Kolkata(suburbs)


















from flickr


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*x-posting*

Nice. :cheers: 4 of the Classyest pictures of City of Joy. 



Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Arindam_





Suncity said:


> _photos copyright navonil_
> 
> 1





tourkolkata said:


> South Kolkata(suburbs)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

delete


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Absolutely great, like always of course :cheers:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tourkolkata said:


> heres another one just for you!
> 
> Treasury Building, houses the Accountant-General of West Bengal
> 
> ...


Yeap! That building its great


----------



## tourkolkata (May 2, 2009)

Sector V, Salt Lake City, Kolkata











Hindustani said:


>


cc:Sandip Sarkar


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

South Kolkata








cc:Jhinuk Chowdhury


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

more from Central Park, Kolkata


























from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

South City, Kolkata








from kolkata cityscapes


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

The famous Mother Sarani(Park Street) Cemetery.


























from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

part of Salt Lake City(Bidhan Nagar), Kolkata








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Rajarhat








from kolkata cityscapes


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Hyatt Regency, Kolkata








cc:janetandpaul


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Part of Science City, Kolkata








cc:axe vin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

tourkolkata said:


> Sector V, Salt Lake City, Kolkata


Some of the buildings, towers in Kolkata are just great, awesome...


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Some of the buildings, towers in Kolkata are just great, awesome...


thanks christos. Thats Sector V, the IT sector of Kolkata.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Mani Square Mall








cc:axe vin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

todscreen said:


> thanks christos. Thats Sector V, the IT sector of Kolkata.


Thanks for this little info


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

*Cyclone Aila attacks Kolkata*








cc:beyond elements


> Storm lashes Bangladesh and India
> A cyclone sweeping across eastern India and Bangladesh has killed at least 15 people and prompted the rescue of hundreds of thousands, officials say.
> 
> Cylcone Aila flattened houses, uprooted trees and disrupted travel throughout West Bengal state.
> ...


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/8067325.stm









Trees were uprooted by the strong winds in Kolkata (Calcutta)


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

some more stunning images from the Cyclone Aila's warpath


















cc: beyond elements


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Rosedale and Uniworld(u/c), Rajarhat(New Town)








from kolkata cityscapes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Cyclone photos are stunning and... no words to describe that


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

^^i love thunderstorm pictures. Heres one more with a lightning shot. 








cc:axe vin


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Vidyasagar Bridge








cc; axe vin

Howrah Bridge








cc:arnab sarkar


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

samba_man said:


> Awesome!


thanks samba_man.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

the Old part of Kolkata offers photographers a lot of contrasting subject to work with. Here's one of them. 

Modern Glass Enclave being built next to a 200 Year Old Graveyard 








cc:Jenine Marsh


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, those "subjects" are indeed very nice, also the bridge above is awesome (first pic)


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

^^I agree


Howrah Station








cc:sekharrey


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Vidyasagar Bridge









and Princep Ghat








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

small but interesting








cc;recnamorcen

city staircase








cc:recnamorcen


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

kolkatausa said:


> World Famous Howrah Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that reminds of the storey bridge in brisbane, australia


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Incredible city, incredible country! It's definitely one of my future destinations!
Warm greetings from Morocco!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Musical Fountains, Kolkata









Bridges








cc:asis k. chatt


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and awesome photos as always; Today's SSC banner is awesome too  kay:


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

amazing shot of old city 








cc:saha

kolkata








cc: arnab sarkar


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing and awesome photos as always; Today's SSC banner is awesome too  kay:


thanks christos


----------



## snapdragon (Apr 27, 2009)

If you can stay 10 minutes in this city without barfing that is a great achivement .It is a disgusting city with dirt and slums everywhere .You just can't tolerate it .Omg it was hell when i visited it last time


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Photo cc *Suddhasattwa*

Howrah early morning


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

_Developing New Town skyline (AA1)_
photo cc: *arijeetb*


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

_Chrome - a high-end hotel that recently opened its doors in Kolkata_
photo cc :*arijeetb*


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

_The Park @ Park street_
photo cc :*arijeetb*


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

awesome pics 

thanks for sharing.


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

todscreen said:


> awesome pics
> 
> thanks for sharing.


tod, :cheers:


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Some cool pics. Thanks arijeet for taking those photos. Also, thanks to todscreen for posting some great images. :cheers:


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

^^Thanks Saraf








cc:koushik


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

New Town-A new city being built to the east of the Metropolitan.








(by next year, the green will be no more...and more such high-income residential skyscrapers will dot the landscape)
Fact: Most flats(apartments) here go in the upwards of $1 million and higher. 


office space in New Town

















cc:arjeetb


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

A big thank you for all the credited photos in this thread!! Please remember, everyone, that only credited photos may be placed in Cityscapes. Thank you.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

^^you are welcome.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

cc:mayaforthesoul


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Cathedral








cc:bhaswaran


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

The Ffort Spa, Raichak (suburban Kolkata)








from flickr


----------



## bhargavsura (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice pictures...


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

_Tata Cancer hospital_
photo cc *arijeetb*


















_Infospace_
photo cc *arijeetb*










_Ecospace_ - lots of construction activity here
photo cc *arijeetb*










A commercial building along the main artery
photo cc *arijeetb*










Some more U/C updates from the New Town region

_Xtra Mall_ - across the road from Block by Block mall
photo cc *arijeetb*


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

_A commercial skyline developing to the east of Kolkata in Sector V, Salt Lake city_
photo cc *arijeetb*


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

place looks amazing already, can't wait for all the construction work to be over. I sometime wonder, how they are able to keep working in the midst of such a recession. I am glad that this city wasn't affected.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Vintage Car Rally, Kolkata








cc: Probuddho Halder


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

The Oberoi Grand Hotel

















cc:niton


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice set of photos as well, really amazing cityscapes


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Colonial buildings in Kolkata are looking really great. In early 90s most of them were crumbling and big trees were growing out of them. 

Things are improving drastically!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Floatel, Kolkata
India's one and only floating hotel








cc: sisirer shobdo


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Victory Column, Kolkata








cc:collectmoments










cc:joy.rocks


misc.

















cc: dasgupta ayan


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

IIT(Indian Institute of Management), Kharagpur(University Town), WB


















cc: sumit kumar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

>


Amazing night photo of Kolkata, especially the Victory column


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing night photo of Kolkata, especially the Victory column


i like the column, reminds me a lot of Trafalgar Square.

it was renovated a few years back, but due to monsoon its in dire need of a fresh coat of paint soon.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata Unwinds

New Empire Cinema Bar
(KFC, Dominoes, and Barista) new and old blended in!!!








cc:meckley china



Aurobindo Ashram
(a little oasis in the middle of a concrete jungle)








cc:eaglella



Monsoon approaches New Town








cc:malindu chaterjee


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

Sector V in Salt Lake city towards the east of Kolkata metropolis over the years has developed as a major commercial zone of the region.

Large amounts of quality commercial space have sprung up over the last few years.

photo cc *arijeetb*

_The HUB - A commercial building leased out to telecom companies_











_Godrej Waterside - U/C_


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

hey thanks arjeet

here are more pics of Sector V by arjeetB

Globsyn & Omega on a cloudy day (u/c)









Manitech-u/c










Digispace-u/c








cc:arjeetB


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

todscreen said:


> Monsoon approaches New Town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bad weather, but its awesome photo


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Taj Bengal Hotel








cc: harshkataruka


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The interior of Taj Bengal hotel is amazing... WOW!


----------



## KB335ci2 (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
Yeah.

I like the simplicity associated with the Digispace building (u/c).


----------



## artoor (Oct 17, 2003)

I have mixed feelings about Kolkata, to put it mildly.
But knowing its history (millions of war refugees from East Bengal
unexpectedly made Kolkata their home) I can't judge it.
However, there is one thing which will always bring sweet memories.
That's the fragrance I smelled after leaving
the plane during my first visit. 
It was an intoxicative glimpse of flowers and god knows what else.
So, Jay Kolkata!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Forum Mall, Kolkata








panoramio.com


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Mani Mall, Kolkata








panoramio.com


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ The interior of Taj Bengal hotel is amazing... WOW!


i too like the shear height and openness of the interior.

heres the inside courtyard of *Oberoi Grand Hotel*












Oberoi Grand Hotel, Kolkata











the extended pavilion is sweet.








panoramio.com


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

BBD Bagh (Benoy, Badal, Dinesh Square)
North Central Kolkata - old downtown area

















cc:ronniemast


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata's own cargo ships

Maersk Kolkata


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Photo cc *SarafIndian*

_A part of South city mall_









_City Centre at Night_


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Vidyasagar Setu








cc:sandy photo


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Like i said another time in the past, about u/c towers, buildings in Kolkata city areas, some of them are amazing by architecture style, like this below:


>


...and others too


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Sector V








ccartho


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Like i said another time in the past, about u/c towers, buildings in Kolkata city areas, some of them are amazing by architecture style, like this below:
> 
> ...and others too


yeah i agree...i like the simple box like structures. they fit in well with the rest.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Exactly, they fit with the rest buildings...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Could someone post few pics about the Metro of Kolkata?


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

_Sector V _in Salt Lake city, Kolkata is a key commercial hub primarily for IT/ITES companies. There is large scale construction activity in this zone


photo cc *arijeetb*


----------



## arijeetb (Feb 20, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Could someone post few pics about the Metro of Kolkata?


^^we would love to, however the law does not permit taking photographs in the (existing) North South Metro corridor of Kolkata.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

arijeetb said:


> _Sector V _in Salt Lake city, Kolkata is a key commercial hub primarily for IT/ITES companies. There is large scale construction activity in this zone
> 
> 
> photo cc *arijeetb*


cool, can't wait for Sector V to get taller and denser once completed.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

jutinyoung said:


> so kolkata already operated a metro many years before Delhi did ? the metro of kolkata really attractive me ,cause a metro always means a metropalitan , i think the metro will tell more storys about kolkata .
> 
> Good job kolkatausa! you help me to know more about the fantastic city of india!


thanks young


----------



## mirzazeehan (Oct 16, 2005)

arijeetb said:


> _Sector V _in Salt Lake city, Kolkata is a key commercial hub primarily for IT/ITES companies. There is large scale construction activity in this zone
> 
> 
> photo cc *arijeetb*


That looks like a great business district in the making. I have been to Kolkata several times but somehow missed this area.


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

mirzazeehan said:


> That looks like a great business district in the making. I have been to Kolkata several times but somehow missed this area.


This place is eastern part of the city. Next time please visit the area. There are good shopping malls and multiplexes, eating places, entertainment park, water park etc around the area(including Newtown). :cheers:


----------



## Alanesa (Jul 20, 2009)

*Online Shop www.shoes-trader.com Low price! high-quality!! good prestige!!!*

we can supply low price with high quality products.You can view our website for the details. 
Thanks for your reading , pls email us if u have any questions about business . 

We hope that will make a long&great business with you in future.
Your satisfactions,Our pursuit! 
Please Email me to get discount!!
Our email [email protected]
MSN [email protected]


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

part of New Town at night and dusk















































cc:dhurjati chatterjee


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

arijeetb said:


> ^^we would love to, however the law does not permit taking photographs in the (existing) North South Metro corridor of Kolkata.


Interesting... may i ask why?


----------



## n3o (Jun 24, 2009)

kolkatausa said:


> Victoria Memorial, Central Kolkata


can't believe this is kolkata... awesome shot !!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting... may i ask why?


for security reasons, photography of underground structures are forbidden both for commuters and officials. This is mainly due to the fact that the metro runs right through the city's heart(commercial center, heritage plaza, and government square) However, with the advent of camera phone, its hard to monitor the few hooligans who would want to take a picture of such protected sites. 

And since they are taken through camera phones, the images are too hazy to be considered reliable pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Well, O.K. then, no problem; thanks for the new photos btw


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Old Kolkata <<<scroll>>>








cc:Rajarshi


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Old Kolkata <<<scroll>>>
cc:Rajashri








cross posted from Kolkata cityscapes by Suncity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice panorama from Old Kolkata @todscreen


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you. Suncity posted them


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Old Kolkata <<scroll>>








:rajarshi

as far as the eyes can see- the old neighborhoods of Kolkata.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Once called a dying city by late Mr. Rajeev Gandhi, Kolkata seems to be reviving.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice panoramas @todscreen  Kolkata under this blue light (at dusk) its really amazing


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Country Road, Howrah


























http://www.hortifarms.com/


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

Country Road looks great. Thanks tod :cheers:


----------



## sabya99 (Apr 16, 2009)

This cant be Howrah , looks like my New Jersey neighborhood!^^


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

haha...these houses are reminiscent of the types of house you will see in other parts of West Bengal like Shantiniketan, Kalyani, Durgapur, and Siliguri.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice


----------



## fred_the_cute_guy (Feb 13, 2005)

rajesh jagetia said:


> Once called a dying city by late Mr. Rajeev Gandhi, Kolkata seems to be reviving.


I loathe this quotation coming from a prime minister - can you name some real good action item he had taken to revive Kolkata while he was the prime minister (and hence had the responsibility to take if he thought one of the most glorious cities of the country was dying)? I believe he was playing his Violin (in case he was capable of playing one) sitting by the Yamuna banks while Kolkata was burning.

Never mind any Rajiv Gandhi. A Rajiv Gandhi is a small mortal and less famous than a historical, well-populated and leading city like Kolkata. I know about another 1000 people who have another 1000 opinions about Kolkata. There is no point in remembering and idolizing (I know Rajesh ^^ here was not idolizing and was writing his post with a nice intention, but unfortunately many other people do) what a politician with his own bias once upon a time had commented upon a city - I know about another 500 quotations by 500 cities made by 500 other politicians with 500 different motivations.

May Kolkata and other great cities of the world celebrate real great sons and daughters of the mankind, not petty ex-Prime Ministers. As Chanakya had said, "Swadeshe pujyate raja, bidyan sarbatra pujyate" - the king is worshiped only in his own land, it is the knowledgeable who is worshiped everywhere.

Did not mean to hijack the thread, but just wanted to let know that I felt extremely uncomfortable with the reference.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

that ex-prime minister was no saint.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

incase this went unnoticed:

I just Made this:











i made it


----------



## SarafIndian (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ Nice work tod. Keep it up man.. :banana:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The first video "Kolkata Heritage" its awesome


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, he was a great PM and he could have done several things - if the commie-dinosaurs sitting in Kolkata had let him. 

The fact is that Kolkata was in pretty terrible shape till the mid 90s. I myself was appalled when I visited it during that time - there were huge trees growing out of government buildings - it was like witnessing the decline of a civilization. 

Thankfully, things have now turned around and Kolkata is really improving a lot.



fred_the_cute_guy said:


> I loathe this quotation coming from a prime minister - can you name some real good action item he had taken to revive Kolkata while he was the prime minister (


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

SarafIndian said:


> ^^ Nice work tod. Keep it up man.. :banana:





christos-greece said:


> The first video "Kolkata Heritage" its awesome


thanks...i love the choreographed music. turn your volume up haha


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

fred_the_cute_guy said:


> I loathe this quotation coming from a prime minister - can you name some real good action item he had taken to revive Kolkata while he was the prime minister (and hence had the responsibility to take if he thought one of the most glorious cities of the country was dying)? I believe he was playing his Violin (in case he was capable of playing one) sitting by the Yamuna banks while Kolkata was burning.
> 
> Never mind any Rajiv Gandhi. A Rajiv Gandhi is a small mortal and less famous than a historical, well-populated and leading city like Kolkata. I know about another 1000 people who have another 1000 opinions about Kolkata. There is no point in remembering and idolizing (I know Rajesh ^^ here was not idolizing and was writing his post with a nice intention, but unfortunately many other people do) what a politician with his own bias once upon a time had commented upon a city - I know about another 500 quotations by 500 cities made by 500 other politicians with 500 different motivations.
> 
> ...


I too agree with you. Kolkata was always my favourite city and I am happy to see that things have started improving there. Kolakata is indeed a great city and I hope that at one day it will regain its lost glory.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

*Howrah Rail Museum, Howrah(Kolkata).*








































































































































Mini Howrah Station and a toy train that runs around the rail yard.








cc:chaitanya


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## sabya99 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Where is this Howrah rail museum?*

Is it in the town named Howrah, the black whole? or some where else! It is really nice to see all the old steam engines.^^


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

^^it's in Howrah. right next to Howrah Rail Station.


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice Howrah pictures.


----------



## maorus (Aug 6, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!!!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata's lifestyle













































cc; janetandphil


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting and very nice photos from Kolkata once again


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata Metro
(christos-greece..you wanted to see them so here you are)

photos copyright ashchak[/I]
1


2


3


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

More of Kolkata Metro








cc:nayanangshumanmajumdar


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Most of Kolkata metro is underground but recently they extended it to the suburbs and the new ones are all elevated. Heres what those stations look like from the exterior.









as you can see they are multi story buildings, because they houses shopping centers/malls/stores and other businesses inside along with the staton (top floor).


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Yes, thanks for those photos @todscreen


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

^^you are welcome

Kolkata's Lifestyle

College library









stuck in between









TATA Nano showroom debut








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

More of Kolkata's Lifestyle









gate









on time or for free








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata Blogger's Meet

















from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata Art as we see it








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

and would be art that needs to be painted

at the Botanical Gardens, Kolkata




























from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Jorasanko Thakurbari(Land lord's mansion)-home of Nobel Laureate Rabindra Nath Tagore































from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata Lifestyle contd.
ferry









grandma's guest house








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Lifestyle misc.
an antiquated high rise shopping center(circa 1970s)








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Misc.








cc:hardik8


Rajdhani at Howrah








cc:akshay 3005


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata's Airport
Bose International Airport

Photos copyright superspotter

1 - Air India


3 - Another Air India Regional



5 - Air India Cargo - India Post



6 - Indigo Airlines


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata's Airport
Bose International Airport
Photos copyright superspotter

7 - Blue Dart



9 - JetLite



10 - Kingfisher



11 - Jet Airways



12- Spicejet


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

rajesh jagetia said:


> Nice pictures, thanks for sharing.


thanks Rajesh


----------



## Henk (Jun 17, 2003)

Nice, love the airport pictures.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

^^yeah i love the background!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata Metro-New Extended Line
passing through South Kolkata suburban district








cc:sudiptahldar


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Meter Boxes- awesome camouflage technique used at the Central Park, Kolkata








cc:maculisa


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

todscreen said:


> Meter Boxes- awesome camouflage technique used at the Central Park, Kolkata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome... for what reason, they put those camouflage techniques there?


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata Fashion Week just ended

















cc:aprup


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Looks awesome... for what reason, they put those camouflage techniques there?


they are electrical outlets and meter boxes which is hooked up to all the underground wirings that light up Central Park(Maidan) at night.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Eastern Metropolitan Bypass at night








cc:drlahiri


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

New Town (Rajarhat)

Terminus Mall(bus terminus and mall)











City Center II - note the larger than life bronze art model hanging from the roof












Hiland Woods








cc:vegchop


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice pictures.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Some Villa of a Merchant on the banks of Hooghly river, Kolkata. 








posted by suncity in Kolkata cityscapes threads


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Downtown Kolkata








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Kolkata Metro-built 1980s








from flickr


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

Nice photos todd.:cheers:
The night time photos are especially good.


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Oswald Quentin said:


> Nice photos todd.:cheers:
> The night time photos are especially good.


thanks oswald


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

BBD Bagh after midnight































cc: Godspeed rocks


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

and BBD Bagh at early Dawn








from flickr


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Durga Puja- Bengali's Holiday Season is here

Durga Idol immersion in Hooghly River, Kolkata.








cc:anticlockonline


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Puja Fair in Ballygunge, Kolkata.








cc:sandy photo











cc:Nabarun Sadhya


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

some random pandal, Kolkata








cc: Biju - Back on Track!!!


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Durga Puja at the Shovabagar Palace, Kolkata








cc:souva


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of the buildings in this new town are will be looking very nice, like this:


todscreen said:


> New Town (Rajarhat)
> Terminus Mall(bus terminus and mall)


Thanks for the info in above post btw


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Star Theater, Kolkata








ccriya entertainment


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Some very nice modern buildings being built here .


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Some of the buildings in this new town are will be looking very nice, like this:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info in above post btw


thanks Christos, heres what the building looks like now almost finished but still U/C:

Terminus Mall








cc:vegchop


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

PortoNuts said:


> Some very nice modern buildings being built here .


Thanks porto

heres what the inside of *City Center II, Rajarhat, Kolkata* looks like








cc:TOI posted by Rupakd
_note: the mall still isn't open, this is a First Look kind of a thing through Invites Only.

Stores include: Apple (Imagine), Pantaloons, Food Bazaar, the famous Tea Junction, McDonalds and many more_

























































cc:vineet


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

Excellent pics. :cheers:

Nice job with the photos tod


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Sector V, Kolkata








cc:suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

DLF IT Park, U/C








cc:abishek shadiya posted by suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

A postcard from Kolkata








shot at the Kolkata Horticulture and Agro Society by Z


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

part of New Town, Kolkata-part U/C, part finished








cc:vegchop


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Beautiful sunny day at Kolkata Airport








cc:kronik


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

todscreen said:


> thanks Christos, heres what the building looks like now almost finished but still U/C:
> 
> Terminus Mall
> 
> ...


Welcome... that is the front face of this building or the back?


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

a view of Kidderpore, Kolkata









for a larger image click here: http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/9856/vidyasagarsetusams.jpg
cc:Sam post by suncity


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I like the bridge in this aerial photo


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I like the bridge in this aerial photo


yeah thats ok..but heres the oldie that i like the most.
Howrah Bridge, Kolkata








cc: peteranddorota


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

another aerial of the outskirts of Kolkata.








ccartha.b


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

southern suburb, Kolkata








cc:arnab posted by suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

southern suburb, Kolkata








cc:erika posted by Suncity


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

South Kolkata









Heading south of South Kolkata.








cc:ashu.classy


----------



## todscreen (Jun 22, 2007)

Parts of Salt Lake City, Kolkata








photo copyright ashu.klassy posted by Suncity


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

el palmesano said:


> oh! I hope in the future they decide to exchanged all the taxis for new and big taxis, and if they don't want to lose the typical scene of the indian taxis, they can make a contest that the company wich propose the most similar taxi to the present taxies will be the winner, I'm talkin about do the same as they do with the mini, or the fiat 500


That's a cool idea.

:cheers:


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Through the roads, lanes and bylanes continued...

_all photos copyright forumer samrat_m_
*Hindustan Park*

1


2


3


4


5


6


7


8


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*Along Southern Avenue*, which runs across one side of Kolkata's largest lake - Rabindra Sarobar. Many of the apartment blocks are from late seventies - early eighties. 

All photos copyright of Samrat_M (ssc forumer)

_Ananda and Abhisharika_


_Rajeshwari_


_Green View_


_Ashoka_


_Sarobar_


_Shubham and Lake Towers_


_Arihant Gardens_


_Shabari and Avenue House_


_Birla Academy of Art & Culture_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

All photos copyright samrat_m (ssc forumer)

Ideal Plaza on Sarat Bose Road



Central Plaza on Sarat Bose Road



Technocity on Sarat Bose Road



Lansdowne Towers on Sarat Bose Road


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

_All photos copyright samrat_m (ssc forumer)_

Fort Knox, Camac Street



Jasmine Tower, Shakespeare Sarani



Shakespeare Sarani Camac Street crossing



GK Tower, Camac Street


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

*South City Mall*, Prince Anwar Shah Road

_photos copyright samrat_m (ssc forumer)_


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

More of Central Kolkata...

_All photos copyright Samrat_M _
Classica, Sarat Bose Road



Lansdowne Manor, Vasundhara, Central Plaza and other building on Sarat Bose Road



Hindusthan Club, Sarat Bose Road



Rameswara, Sarat Bose Road



Bellevue Clinic, Minto Park



Minto Park



Victoria Square



Victoria Square



Victoria Terrace



Camac Street Shakespeare Sarani crossing



Camac Street Shakespeare Sarani crossing




Savitri Tower, Shakespeare Sarani



Industrial Development Bank of India (IDBI), Shakespeare Sarani



Senator Hotel and British Council, Camac Street



Industry House, Camac Street



Mansarovar, Camac Street



Camac Towers, Camac Street



West Bengal Industrial Development Corporation, Camac Street



Wood Street



Wood Street



Vanijya Bhavan, Wood Street



22 Camac Street


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

_Photos copyright samrat_m_ (ssc forumer)

Alipore Road

1


2


3


4


5


Judges Court Road


----------



## Suncity (Jun 9, 2004)

Through lanes and streets...

_All photos copyright Samrat_M (forumer)_

Outram Street



Penn Road



NR Avenue Block M



New Alipore Block M



New Alipore Block F

1


2



New Alipore Block B

1


2




New Alipore Block O



New Alipore Block G

1


2


3



New Alipore Block E

1


2


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Very nice. These neighborhoods look quiete and orderly, very far from the usual clichés we hear about Calcutta.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice shots....:cheers:


----------



## studdmanster (Oct 21, 2009)

@ sun:...donot post so many pics in a single post........its taking ages to get download!!...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

very nice neghborhoods


----------



## dayalbaba (Jan 10, 2011)

studdmanster said:


> @ sun:...donot post so many pics in a single post........its taking ages to get download!!...


+1 

it's best to limit each post to 2-3 pics.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Really good pics!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

photo by S-3214


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Jayjipd


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

*Few shots taken in 1st January 2012*

..


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Elliot Park


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Victoria from Elliot Park


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

In Elliot Park


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Flowers in Elliot Park


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Water view


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Garden view


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Flowers in Victoria Memorial


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Night view


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

St. Paul from Citizen Park


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Fountain in Citizen Park


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

St. Paul Cathedral


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Inside view


----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Abhijit Ghosh (Nov 29, 2011)

Nandan


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Calcutta............Witness the Rebirth!*



Suncity said:


> photos copyright Rangan Chatterjee













India101 said:


> Update -
> 
> Rajarhat by Bidyut's flicker, on Flickr
> 
> Copyright Rana Kar


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All Credit to the Photographers and SSC India forumers*

*Kolkata!*



Suncity said:


> photo copyright Sanatan Moharana





Suncity said:


> photo copyright Ami Ek Jajabar





samrat_m said:


> Mirania Lakes, off Central EM Bypass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All Credit to the photographer and SSC India forumers*

*Calcutta Calling! Notice the extention of Calcutta Metro Rail*



Suncity said:


> HD full screen recommended
> _Video by Jayanta Ghosh_
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> ^^
> some screenprints from the above video
> 
> 1
> ...


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*All Credit to SSC Photographer & Forumer Samrat m*

*Calcutta Climbing !!!!* 



samrat_m said:


> *BALLYGUNGE*





samrat_m said:


> The *CBD Area* skyline zoomed in from *Sarat Bose Road*





samrat_m said:


> Camac St / AJC Bose Road area





samrat_m said:


> Chowringhee & South of Park street area





samrat_m said:


> 1.
> Park Circus - Beckbagan area. Towards the far right starts the Ballygunge area.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*City of Joy!!*



diptadeepdas said:


> The Evergreen Victoria Memorial by Debdutto Banerjee, on Flickr





Suncity said:


> photo copyright IFJ Magazine/Abin Design Studio





diptadeepdas said:


> City with a beautiful view. by Debdutto Banerjee, on Flickr





Suncity said:


> photo copyright Saibal Mitra





niljee said:


> The rising face of EM Bypass!





Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Arindam Mukherjee_


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Calcutta !!*


----------



## unguru (Apr 26, 2015)

lovely pics!


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*City of Joy!!!! = Nights of Joy!!!!*



Suncity said:


> photo copyright Jaison Thomas





Suncity said:


> Kolkata's latest addition!
> photo copyright Debashis Saha
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> photo copyright Lynette Hilt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> 1
> Rajarhat, WB, India by The Crazy Galary, on Flickr





AbhishekDatta said:


> cc Charlie Palmer





Suncity said:


> photos copyright Smruti Ranjan Gacchayat
> 1
> 
> 
> ...





Roevan said:


> CC: *Urbana*





diptadeepdas said:


> The Evergreen Victoria Memorial by Debdutto Banerjee, on Flickr


----------



## Roy__S (Aug 31, 2015)

*Great pics*



Hindustani said:


> *City of Joy!!!! = Nights of Joy!!!!*


Great job there Hindustani ..... collecting so many awesome pics at one place .... kudos to you :cheers:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*Calcutta Calling !!*



Roy__S said:


> Great job there Hindustani ..... collecting so many awesome pics at one place .... kudos to you :cheers:


You know it. :cheers: Keep the comments coming in this thread. I think Calcutta gets a bad rap. It is quite massive, imposing city. :cheers:



Suncity said:


> From *Panorama of Kolkata* video by *Santanu Acharya*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> Finally! Maybe will be ready before next year's elections?
> 
> photo from Hooghly-Chunchura FB page





Suncity said:


> The first aerials of The 42?
> 
> photos copyright Agni Roy
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> _photo copyright Tejal Imagination_





Suncity said:


> photo copyright Tejal Imagination





Suncity said:


> A new rail bridge for Kolkata in 2016
> 
> photo copyright Soutam Dutta





Suncity said:


> Bengal Peerless Avidipta
> photo copyright SuccessLife Creation


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=129264027


Suncity said:


> photos copyright Tithibesh Raha
> 
> 1
> 
> ...





Suncity said:


> photos cc rights Suncity
> 
> 6. Aliah University buildings u/c?
> 
> ...


----------

